
NIH funding contributed to 210 approved drugs in recent years, study (2018) - onetimemanytime
https://www.statnews.com/2018/02/12/nih-funding-drug-development/
======
onetimemanytime
_" This report shows that NIH funding contributed to published research
associated with every one of the 210 new drugs approved by the Food and Drug
Administration from 2010–2016. Collectively, this research involved >200,000
years of grant funding totaling more than $100 billion. "_
[https://www.pnas.org/content/115/10/2329](https://www.pnas.org/content/115/10/2329)

